# طلب الاخ ابو البحر والاخوة محترفى التصميم الارت كام والكوريل درو



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 يونيو 2010)

مجموعة فيكتورات لرسم على الخشب وزخرفته رسم 2 دى ياريت تفيدونى


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 يونيو 2010)

ايه ياجماعة 14 مشاهدة ومفيش رد واحد


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي محمد انا اليوم شفت المشاركة بإمكانك تحميل الكثير من النت مجانا انت جرب هذا الرابط 
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...&oi=image_sil&resnum=15&tbnid=2bSNhAkFOfdlwM:
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى ابو البحر بصراحة انت انسان محترم جدا


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> شكرا يا اخى ابو البحر بصراحة انت انسان محترم جدا


تسلم يا غالي هذه شهادة اعتز بها من شخص غالي لم اشاهده بحياتي و ممكن لن اشاهده بسبب البعد الجغرافي انه يقول عني اجمل الكلمات العربية و انا بدوري افتخر بكل شخص عربي يطلب العلم و يسعى الييه 
تحياتي لك و السلام خير ختام


----------

